# Wal-Mart Scales Back DVD Displays



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Wal-Mart accounts for nearly a third of DVD retail sales in the U.S*


> *Wall Street Journal*
> By NAT WORDEN
> 
> A recent shift in merchandising strategy by the world's largest retailer spells more trouble for DVD sales and the entertainment industry that depends on them for profits.
> ...


Full story @ *WSJ.com*


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I never would have thought I would see the words "high-end shopper" and Wal-Mart, used in the same sentence.

Looks like DVD sales are mimicking CD sales, more and more content available on line.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I don't see DVD and BRD disc sales waning too much in the near future. Audio CD sales died because of online music services, but also because many people don't want to buy full albums when they can get just the few songs they want for much less. Also, when downloading music, you get to keep it to listen to on your device(s) at home, in the car, on the go, etc. Most of the time, it's not being "rented" to only one device for a limited time. These analogies don't apply to movie rental and download services. The only way to keep watching the movie again and again and on different devices and in different locations is to buy the disc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That article is both misleading and in several ways....plain wrong.

My wife works for the company that actually supplies the media and electronics to Walmarts....and they are actually at the highest levels ever for DVD and Blu Ray supplies being delivered.

What is happening is that many stores are undergoing remodeling, with new shelving and locked displays. During that time, some stores may temporarily see a bit less shelf space....but in actuallity...overall Wal Mart has never had nor sold more DVD/Blu Ray stock.

In addition, they are actually "growing" both the Blu Ray disk inventories and players as well. One local store that has finished the remodeling process now has more of those things than ever before.

Somebody didn't do their homework on that article.


----------

